# 2011 PROTX KEVLAR ARMORED HAND GUARD, Protects hand from misfired arrows



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Introducing our new PROTX KEVLAR ARMORED HAND GUARD 








-Protects the back of your hand from misfired arrows.
-Reduces the torque on the bow handle which is one of the causes of misfired arrows.
-Quite, soft, durable construction.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Watch arrows shoot into the Protx Kevlar Armored Hand Guard.


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

Interesting product. Your website doesn't work.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

greennock said:


> Interesting product. Your website doesn't work.


Thanks for your interest in our Protx Hand Guard. Please email or call so we can help understand the problem you are having with the website. It appears fine on all computers here but my laptop does have an issue with internet explore. Try changing your window display setting, or view it in Mozilla Firefox. Internet explore on all other computers works just fine. Keep me posted.


----------



## QuaseTodos (Dec 9, 2010)

I bought and found sensational


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice idea....can you pm some dealer info. I might have a couple places interested in this product....In fact 2 friends in the last week had arrows go into thier hands.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

goofy2788 said:


> Nice idea....can you pm some dealer info. I might have a couple places interested in this product....In fact 2 friends in the last week had arrows go into thier hands.


Sorry for not getting back to you sooner goofy, we currently have new personnel that will be running our Archery Talk account on a regular basis and will be a Supporting Manufacturer starting next week!

Please let me know if you would still like information to take to your dealers! PM inbound....


----------

